# DishOnline?



## wwfmike (Jul 17, 2006)

My reciever just updated and has a new feature called DishOnline to stream video. I'm assuming this is a pay service that streams movies? Anyone have any info on this?

Update: I've been playing with this for a few minutes and setting up the ethernet connection. When I go to Dish Theater it says "processing your request... Please wait." If I leave it on that screen for too long, it becomes unresponsive and stops dvr playback and dumps back to live tv and then reboots.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

wwfmike said:


> My reciever just updated and has a new feature called DishOnline to stream video. I'm assuming this is a pay service that streams movies? Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> Update: I've been playing with this for a few minutes and setting up the ethernet connection. When I go to Dish Theater it says "processing your request... Please wait." If I leave it on that screen for too long, it becomes unresponsive and stops dvr playback and dumps back to live tv and then reboots.


I suggest you post in this thread, particularly any problems.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105259


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DishOnline is basically PPV on demand. You pick a movie, it downloads from the internet, and then you can watch it. You have a number of days to start watching it and once you start you have 24 hours to watch the movies. 

As for the rebooting. Of course that should not be happening. As tnsprin suggested post those experiences in the link provided.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron can this thread be a sticky??

As we get more and more feature their needs to be an area to talk about our DishOnline experience.

Maybe a forum for DishOnline??

I will put in the first post.

I tried to program my 622 at the lodge and all I got was pron. what is wrong???


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> I tried to program my 622 at the lodge and all I got was pron. what is wrong???


Are you in Dish Theater, New Releases, or After Dark?

After Dark is all adult content, if you enable hide adults you will not even see this selection.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Are you in Dish Theater, New Releases, or After Dark?
> 
> After Dark is all adult content, if you enable hide adults you will not even see this selection.


Jason it was a joke, a bad one at that.

I was talking about the future when we can remotly program our VCR and Idot me all I program is porn--get it??

I know bad joke


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Everytime I attempt to add my account number, it says that the system was timed out.


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

'After Hours' is "not available for viewing in my area"

Well why not!!!? Western PA here.


----------



## rubell (Apr 11, 2006)

I found this on Dishonline.com and opened the ports on my router. Everything works now. I only opened them for TCP, not UDP.

"Ensure that port blocking is turned off for ports 2200 to 2299"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jckelsey said:


> 'After Hours' is "not available for viewing in my area"
> 
> Well why not!!!? Western PA here.


Various parts of the country have restrictions that prevent some types of adult programming. I am in NC, and we can't see that stuff either. I believe there are also a few of the adult channels that can't be purchased here either. Doesn't affect me since I don't buy that anyway, but you'd probably have to check your local state laws to see if this is a proper blocking or if it is an accidental thing.


----------

